# Thanksgiving table



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Figure 8 
AFX TOMY style

thanks Carlos!

Does anybody know what set the intersection came from?


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

That's
A AFX intersection.
I picked one up on pay-bay.


----------

